
Escheatment: States scoop up investment accounts as unclaimed property - curtis
http://www.investmentnews.com/article/20170512/FREE/170519958/states-scoop-up-investment-accounts-as-unclaimed-property
======
curtis
> _States are reducing the number of years for which an account has to be
> dormant, from seven to three, and are changing the trigger from returned
> mail to the investor 's failure to reach out affirmatively to restake their
> claim on the accounts..._

I've run into the escheatment issue on accounts with two different
institutions in the last month, and it made me wonder if something has
changed.

